# Gefälschtes PayPal-Zertifikat täuscht IE, Chrome und Safari



## Newsfeed (6 Oktober 2009)

Ein SSL-Trickzertifikat für www.paypal.com und der dazugehörige private Schlüssel dürften Microsoft, Google und Apple in Zugzwang bringen, nun endlich Updates zum Beseitigen der NULL-Prefix-Schwachstelle zu veröffentlichen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

